# Tank problem....



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

Hi guys, my tanks been up and running for a while now, and all of a sudden I have this problem...

its got worse than what it is on the pic


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nitrates I had the same issue in mine a while ago, test kit readings might not be high but thats because the algae is consuming it. First you have to find the source of excess nitrates. Lift your aquascape up and siphon out whatever is under it. If you haven't touched the aquascape in a long time I can almost guarantee that there is a large build up of nitrate causing gunk under it.

Also when is the last time you changed your light bulbs? Old bulbs will change their emitted light spectrum to wavelength that promotes algae growth.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

or it could simply be that your lights are on too long 7-10 hours a day max, a 3 day blackout often helps with green water


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Marshall said:


> or it could simply be that your lights are on too long 7-10 hours a day max, a 3 day blackout often helps with green water


That could be it also! I didn't even think out that, mine are on timers so I never think about how long there on, its all set-up and forget oops!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks more like cloudy water then green water.Green would be lighting nutrient issue as mentioned.
Cloudy is caused by overfeeding 90% of the time.Now mind that "overfeeding" can be happening even if all the food is consumed as it still has to turn to waste and be dealt with by filter.
When was the last time filter was serviced?
How much how often are your waterchanges?
If it is cloudy and not green water then no NO feeding for 1 week and it should get better.
Waterchanges will probly not fix either green or cloudy water as the cause needs to be addressed.
If it is green water then lights out 3 days atleast(may need to wrap tank for total darkness) or a uv sterilizer will work also.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/green-killing-machine-41327.html?highlight=green+killing+machine


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

okay, so a blackout? well this is what it looks like just now...


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Looks more like cloudy water then green water.Green would be lighting nutrient issue as mentioned.
> Cloudy is caused by overfeeding 90% of the time.Now mind that "overfeeding" can be happening even if all the food is consumed as it still has to turn to waste and be dealt with by filter.
> When was the last time filter was serviced?
> How much how often are your waterchanges?
> ...


I was going to say the same thing. Cloudy water. I would worry more about that. Unless of course it just looks cloudy in the pic.


----------



## mambee (Jul 19, 2013)

Try adding some live plants. Your gouramis would appreciate some floating plants. I find that duckweed is good at sucking up nitrates.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Check if perhaps somewhere inside comes sunlight from behind. I also had the problem.


----------



## MRmase01 (May 10, 2012)

I have live plants already in,


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is it green water or cloudy water? Green water may require a blackout.

The suggestion for adding plants was meant to say to add more plants I think. No changes to your tank at all? Larger water change than usual? New powerhead? New substrate? New food type? Feeding frequency increased? New fish added? Filter state and maintenance practices?

Have you tested the water for ammonia, nitrites, or nitrates? What were the readings? You leave out way too much info for anyone to give good advice.


----------



## jhonsonsmith (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Tank problem*

Yeah Water is too much looks cloudy then green as in the above you said in the aquarium.As far as i am concerned water should be cleaned after two or three days.


----------

